# SLR Camera Suggestions



## randerson (Sep 5, 2013)

Something that is not mentioned all the frequently... the SL1 is really small. I would go see it in person before purchasing it. I know I would have difficulty operating it because my hands are fairly large. My vote is T3i

The sensors in the camera are basically the same, and the lenses are very similar too, the STM lens will be a bit faster in focusing. 

With either one, welcome to the world of DSLR, it's a different world.

You should also check out used deals at B&H and Adorama, you can pick up a 60D for around $450 now.


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

I second randerson, go see the cameras and try them out. Don't underestimate ergonomics when SLR shopping. Since they're both Canon the controls should be similar, but as said there is a size difference that matters to many people.


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

I do not think that kit lens will be much good for any closeup / macro shots. Both bodies will yield incredible images, but the lens will not allow you to get close enough. I think minimum focussing distance is 25cm with a reproduction ratio of 1:0.34.

Take a look at the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I went to B&H here in the city and the staff was very knowledgeable and helpful. I decided to pull the trigger on a Nikon D3200.


----------



## randerson (Sep 5, 2013)

UGH BLASPHEMY!!!

Just kidding. Good choice and welcome to DSLR world.

The one word of advice I would have really liked when starting out is to use the camera RAW format. Learn the camera first in jpeg, but once you got the basics switch over. There's an amazing amount of editing you can do back on the computer if you use raw.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

PeterN1986 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I went to B&H here in the city and the staff was very knowledgeable and helpful. I decided to pull the trigger on a Nikon D3200.


Very nice choice. I have a D3200 too with nikkor vr2 18-200mm lens. 

Since you're just starting, I suggest nikkor vr 18-105mm lens. I was using that lens for ~4 years before upgrading.

The nikkor vr 18-55mm lens that comes with the D3200 kits is okay, doesn't have much zoom.


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr31415 said:


> I do not think that kit lens will be much good for any closeup / macro shots. Both bodies will yield incredible images, but the lens will not allow you to get close enough. I think minimum focussing distance is 25cm with a reproduction ratio of 1:0.34.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM.



It depends how whether he needs to get closer (how small are the fish, etc). An inexpensive alternative is a strong close-up filter, like a Raynox DCR-150 or 250. Like all macro options, it works better on longer focal lengths.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks again for the feedback all. It is good to know the lenses you guys have had experience with. For now, since I'm starting out, I will stick to the stock lens. It would be great if I could get good zoom for shots, but that would not be too often. Hopefully the stock lens will be good enough.


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

PeterN1986 said:


> Thanks again for the feedback all. It is good to know the lenses you guys have had experience with. For now, since I'm starting out, I will stick to the stock lens. It would be great if I could get good zoom for shots, but that would not be too often. Hopefully the stock lens will be good enough.


Just a word of clarification in case you did not know - there are two types of lenses, namely prime lenses and zoom lenses. Prime lenses have a fixed focal length and can be normal or macro. Zoom lenses are almost always non macro lenses and have a varying focal length range. A short focal length is called a wide angle lens and allows you to take a shot of a larger field of view, like indoors and other tight spaces. A medium focal length is called a normal / standard lens and is useful for reproducing images as the eye sees it. A long focal length is used to bring distant objects closer due to the smaller field of view. 

Ergo, both prime and zoom lenses can bring distant objects closer. 

A true macro lens has a different design that allows the lens to focus on close subjects (usually between 1cm and 40cm, depending on the lens) to get true 1:1 magnification (meaning if the subject is 23.2mm wide, it will fill the sensor perfectly on your D3200.) 

Sometimes zoom lenses have a "macro" ability where you can get closer than usual and get some kind of bigger magnification that is called closeup photography. This usually allows 1:4 up to 1:2 magnification, which is not bad, but not true macro.

That being said, it is really irrelevant what is called closeup and macro photography. What is relevant here is what you intend to photograph. Most people do not buy a camera just for their aquarium, and want to use it for every day shooting as well. It is therefore important to balance your needs with the cost and lens combination you need. Best is to use the kit lens you've got, play around with it, learn how to use it well and then you can decide whether you want to get closer and need a macro lens / closeup filters.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I got the camera and it's pretty awesome! Very fun to use. I'm pretty much teaching myself and experimenting at balancing the best shutter speed/aperture/focal length etc. for shooting situations. Here are some tank pics I have gotten with the D3200:


----------

